# Per Nilsson Master Class!



## DVRP (Jan 27, 2011)

Hell Yeah this is sweet


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 27, 2011)

Should have opened with, "what I'm doing here is having the best phrasing ever, you'll probably never be able to write a solo for shit compared to mine, but you can try anyways".


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 27, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## AySay (Jan 28, 2011)

lol showed women in the audience...


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 28, 2011)

FINALLY!!!!

I NEEDZ PART TWO NAO!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 28, 2011)

AySay said:


> lol showed women in the audience...



Nah...melodeth dude!


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 28, 2011)

awesome playing as usual. Oh yes and to all those who say you can't sweep on a bridge pickup. I keed I keed.


----------



## DVRP (Jan 28, 2011)

His phrasing is so delicious


----------



## DLG (Jan 28, 2011)

yep is phrasing is definitely the best part about his soloing. 

There's thousands of dudes out there with chops, but only a handful who can actually write a memorable solo.


----------



## Metalus (Jan 28, 2011)

BigBaldIan said:


> awesome playing as usual. Oh yes and to all those who say you can't sweep on a bridge pickup. I keed I keed.



Agreed


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 28, 2011)

Sweet man, thanks for sharing!

Impressive stuff


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 28, 2011)

DLG said:


> yep is phrasing is definitely the best part about his soloing.
> 
> There's thousands of dudes out there with chops, but only a handful who can actually write a memorable solo.


 
He passes the "air guitar test."


----------



## AChRush1349 (Jan 28, 2011)

This guy is fantastic. His phrasing is so unique and interesting!


----------



## DVRP (Jan 28, 2011)

Definately hoping to see Scar Symmetry soon. Such an fantastic band.


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 28, 2011)

awesome, God I love his Phrasing. 

super cool that they show him doing a slowed down version of the Illusionist solo, been practicing that one for awhile.


----------



## XxXPete (Jan 28, 2011)

Per is the man!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 28, 2011)

Question: Is this something Per is trying to do for a couple bucks or something? Cause I'll very gladly purchase the DVD. 
Or is this something for free/fun he's doing cause so many people have asked him to?


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jan 28, 2011)

AWESOME. Just like said above, I'd buy a DVD or whatever if it was put out.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 28, 2011)

Just watched it again, he needs a brown robe instead of a black hoodie, Obi Per Kenobi, Jedi Master of shred.


----------



## Randy (Jan 28, 2011)

I haven't watched the video yet, but I'm going to go out on a limb and guess I can't play any of this.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 28, 2011)

Randy said:


> I haven't watched the video yet, but I'm going to go out on a limb and guess I can't play any of this.





I'm at work, and, while I know how to get around the filters, it's generally frowned upon to play guitar instructional videos. Found that out after watching Tosin's Guitar Messenger vids.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 28, 2011)

One of the top 5 favorite lead guitarists, ever. Easily.

Whilest watching this vid (for the 3rd time), I noticed what he was most likely using for the vid:

(I love you POD X3 Live)

View attachment 18547


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 28, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> One of the top 5 favorite lead guitarists, ever. Easily.
> 
> Whilest watching this vid (for the 3rd time), I noticed what he was most likely using for the vid:
> 
> ...



From what I know. He just used the POD X3 for the American tour I think?

Still though it sounds awesome! I've never heard a POD X3 like that besides Chimp Spanner and a like three or four others. 

Is Per making a DVD did I miss something?


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 28, 2011)

I would love to know what he uses to get that almost synth tone.


----------



## Meatbucket (Jan 28, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> I would love to know what he uses to get that almost synth tone.


His fingers. q.q


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 28, 2011)

Per sloppy is still 5 times better than me on my best day


----------



## Variant (Jan 28, 2011)

^
He's got that Skwissgar thing going on, he can't play slow.  That's okay, I have the same problem... and besides, his songwriting, riffing, and phrasing > than the bevy of crappy shredders who can do flawless sweeps until you fall asleep with boredom. 




> I've never heard a POD X3 like that besides Chimp Spanner and a like three or four others.



Arjen Lucassen has been ripping out great sounding leads (and rhythms for that matter) through POD's for years now. Just turn the knobs to the right positions.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 28, 2011)

Meatbucket said:


> His fingers. q.q



I know. I meant tone wise.



A good example is the solo in that song.

I'd love to know how to get the tone so I can work with it myself.


----------



## ItWillDo (Jan 28, 2011)

The guy sweeps so fast, his neck pick-up got swallowed by a black hole.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 28, 2011)

ItWillDo said:


> The guy sweeps so fast, his neck pick-up got swallowed by a black hole.



 It quantum leaped.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 28, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> I'd love to know how to get the tone so I can work with it myself.


 
I'm not too sure what amps he used, but I know he recorded all of his solos (including Quantumleaper) with a JemFP that has DiMarzio Paf Pros in it.
You can see/hear here.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 28, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> I'm not too sure what amps he used, but I know he recorded all of his solos (including Quantumleaper) with a JemFP that has DiMarzio Paf Pros in it.
> You can see/hear here.




It's very smooth. Those pafs really are buttery goodness.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 28, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> I would love to know what he uses to get that almost synth tone.


 


ittoa666 said:


> I know. I meant tone wise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Mindcrime1204 said:


> I'm not too sure what amps he used, but I know he recorded all of his solos (including Quantumleaper) with a JemFP that has DiMarzio Paf Pros in it.
> You can see/hear here.




I read a review once (somewhere) that he used Guitar Rig from NI for his solos, and a combo of amps (ENGL + Peaveys?) for his rhythms.


----------



## JacobShredder (Jan 28, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> I read a review once (somewhere) that he used Guitar Rig from NI for his solos, and a combo of amps (ENGL + Peaveys?) for his rhythms.



As far as I know who used a V-AMP for the solos on SID and and ENGL PBall through a behringer cab for rhythms.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 28, 2011)

You know he does have an account here and was online three days ago, so he'll probably chime in sooner or later 

I need to find time to watch this soon, as I love the man's playing


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 28, 2011)

technomancer said:


> You know he does have an account here and was online three days ago, so he'll probably chime in sooner or later



And we wait.....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 28, 2011)

C'mon Per, come out of hiding


----------



## Per Nilsson (Jan 28, 2011)

I had a great time hanging out with the guitar messenger guys. Though I had a REALLY bad day playing-wise, like 90% of what they filmed with me sounded like crap. I'm thankful they edited most of the crap out 
They kept buying me beer in between making the shots, so when I showed up at the gig later that evening I was pretty hammered. I usually never perform drunk but the guitar messenger dudes helped me make an exception. Funny night in many ways 

Yes the guitar tone in the vid comes from a pod x3. It was shot during our north american tour, so I just brought my guitar and the pod to the filming studio.

I've used different setups on every album:
Symmetric in Design was v-amp for leads, fireball for rhythm
Pitch Black Progress was v-amp + marshall 6100 for leads, fireball for rhythm
Holographic Universe was guitar rig 2 for leads, fireball and that randall modular tube amp for rhythm
Dark Matter Dimensions was a rocktron egnater for leads, modified marshall for rhythms
new not-yet-titled album is rocktron egnater for leads, mesa rec for rhythms

If I remember correctly the guitar rig 2 patch was 2 tubescreamers (yes 2!!!) going into a roland jazz chorus amp... 

When using real amps we usually have some green pedal in front of it, like an ibanez tubescreamer, mostly to tame the bass frequencies a bit.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 28, 2011)

Guitar rig 2?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Per


----------



## oompa (Jan 29, 2011)

Per, you're the man  I'll trade you a varmkorv for some private lessons


----------



## DVRP (Jan 29, 2011)

Always nice to see people from bands on here answering stuff! Thanks Per


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Per for coming in on this!

Quick 2 questions how come your 7620 has no neck pickup (just out of curiousity)?

Out of all your 7 strings (Ibanez's) which do you think plays the best to you?


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 29, 2011)

^

I'm pretty sure it's an RG7420. It looks more like the BP finish, plus it has the square pickup tabs. Though that's not really important for your question. 

Also, I never realized that Per uses hybrid picking. Cool to see more of that in metal.


----------



## Per Nilsson (Jan 29, 2011)

The RG in the video used to be Jonas' guitar. He traded a 7 string Schecter for it with one of his students. It was already modified/battered the way it is today. Some time later when we recorded Dark Matter Dimensions I picked up Jonas' Ibby and I feel in love, so he gave it to me. 

The dude who used to own it removed the neck pup and the tone control, and also he blocked the tremolo. Which suits me perfectly - I use the bridge pup 99.9% of the time in Scar Sym and of course I never touch the tone knob. Also we alternate between standard 7 string tuning and drop-A, and having a blocked bridge allows me to do both tunings on the same guitar, which means for touring I only have to bring 2 guitars (a main one and a backup). I've been using the Xiphos as backup guitar because it's also got a fixed bridge. All my other guitars have floating tremolos so they get to stay at home while I tour.

My favourite guitar is the flower pattern 6 string JEM. It sounds incredible and is so over the top smooth, one of the best guitars I've ever tried. I like my 8 string Ibby because the sound is really meaty and neat, though I hate playing it because of the loooooong scale. The Universe is also a fantastic guitar... Though it's kinda beaten up from touring.

Another instrument I've been jamming a lot on lately is a electric baryton ukulele! Nice little thing to shred on


----------



## Fred (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome video... I almost feel inspired to get out there and give The Illusionist solo a go! Cheers for the input as well, Per.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Fred said:


> Awesome video... I almost feel inspired to get out there and give The Illusionist solo a go! Cheers for the input as well, Per.



I've tried so many times to learn it, but those odd string skips and slides always get me.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for chiming in Per! 

Easy question: do you use Jazz IIIs?


----------



## MrakShores (Jan 29, 2011)

Ughhh.. Per, your technique is amazing and you have some of the most unique phrasing I've ever heard!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 29, 2011)

Can't wait to see you guys again in TX.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Jan 29, 2011)

shredding was cool and his phrasing is really nice, but those riffs are just so meh to me...


----------



## Nights_Blood (Jan 29, 2011)

rippedflesh89 said:


> shredding was cool and his phrasing is really nice, but those riffs are just so meh to me...



Maybe because they're written to serve the song, not impress people on forums.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 29, 2011)

Nights_Blood said:


> Maybe because they're written to serve the song, not impress people on forums.



I have a theory of sorts about this; the riffs from the bedroom tech-death/d***t players have so much going on because the songs are written by players who have only played with themselves (that sounded unintentionally dirty). Whereas some of the more "old-school" players write their songs with a full band in mind, because they are used to "jamming" with other players. Yes the riffs from the video weren't that impressive, but the songs they are a part of are absolutely phenomenal. Anyway, that's my 2 cents on the matter.


----------



## GeoMantic (Jan 29, 2011)

You also have to think, the shred/tech guys are generally playing instrumental tracks, and so more complex melodies are needed to keep the listeners attention.

Scar Symmetry has clean/melodic vocals, growls, another guitar, and bass. Because of all of this other stuff, simpler melodic lines are needed to stop it from being overkill.

That's when he comes and melts everyones face with a solo.

Also, the solos seem more dramatic if they are quite a bit different in tempo/complexity/etc.


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 30, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Also, I never realized that Per uses hybrid picking. Cool to see more of that in metal.



Slightly OT, but Joe Haly from Psycroptic also does this.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Jan 30, 2011)

Nights_Blood said:


> Maybe because they're written to serve the song, not impress people on forums.


 
 hahahahaha.... like SoP, anata, gorguts, necrophagist are trying to "impress people on forums"....


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 30, 2011)

rippedflesh89 said:


> hahahahaha.... like SoP, anata, gorguts, necrophagist are trying to "impress people on forums"....



That's not at all what he was saying, some music just doesn't have technical riffing. If tech bands write tech it's cos it works for what they write. Same goes for Scar Symmetry and their more 'chuggier' riffs...


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jan 30, 2011)

rippedflesh89 said:


> hahahahaha.... like SoP, anata, gorguts, necrophagist are trying to "impress people on forums"....



That doesn't really refute Nights_Blood's point that the riffs are written to serve the song. You're comparing tech death to melodeath, of course they're going to be totally different structurally and stylistically. What an absolutely ridiculous comparison to make.

EDIT: 'd by Pry


----------



## Nights_Blood (Jan 30, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> That's not at all what he was saying, some music just doesn't have technical riffing. If tech bands write tech it's cos it works for what they write. Same goes for Scar Symmetry and their more 'chuggier' riffs...



Exactly. If the comment was on the music as a whole, fine, that's your preference. But to just say "the riffs were meh" only implies that you're not really familiar with this band's music at all. I mean, this video only shows one riff within a full band context, and it's in a solo section.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Jan 30, 2011)

Nights_Blood said:


> Exactly. If the comment was on the music as a whole, fine, that's your preference. But to just say "the riffs were meh" only implies that you're not really familiar with this band's music at all. I mean, this video only shows one riff within a full band context, and it's in a solo section.


 
your right, im not too familiar w/scar symmetry.... however i do like some melo-death like vehemence, at the gates, carcass-heartwork, neuraxis, mors principium est, the abscence, son of aurelius, some black dahlia murder etc....

i guess im just used to that "gothenburg" style of riffing in melo-death...

leads were good though... and i always love seeing extreme metal bands playing 7's


----------



## MorbidAddiction (Feb 12, 2011)

What's the patch set-up used for rhythm and leads for the POD X3 Live?


----------



## DanielKRego (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow that was great. His lead phrasing is so slick and smooth, with such an instantly identifiable style. He seems to love his arpeggios played in intervallic steps. Very prominently seen on his solo in The Illusionist. What a player. :O


----------



## Wookieslayer (Feb 14, 2011)

MorbidAddiction said:


> What's the patch set-up used for rhythm and leads for the POD X3 Live?



Lol. Maybe he could at least tell us which amp models he's using... 


Edit for interview link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tn0ddVP5UuY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## drmosh (Feb 14, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> Slightly OT, but Joe Haly from Psycroptic also does this.



As do Karl and Dallas from Nile, they call it the vulture claw


----------



## DVRP (Feb 23, 2011)

Bump for another part ! Guitar Messenger &#8211; Scar Symmetry: Per Nilsson Masterclass (Part 2)


----------



## Nazca (Feb 23, 2011)

Bloody brilliant. That prism and gate lick. I always thought it was sweep/tap. I need to buy some new ears!


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 24, 2011)

The thing that keeps impressing me with his solos, is how he can produce something that sounds intrinsically chaotic (The Illusionist for example), yet somehow fits perfectly. I get the distinct impression though, that there's planning behind it which I'm missing.


----------



## cyril v (Feb 24, 2011)

thanks for the bump!


----------



## LiamENGL (Feb 24, 2011)

BigBaldIan said:


> The thing that keeps impressing me with his solos, is how he can produce something that sounds intrinsically chaotic (The Illusionist for example), yet somehow fits perfectly. I get the distinct impression though, that there's planning behind it which I'm missing.



Actually there's a pretty massive interview (don't have the link sorry) where he says the larger part of his solo are improvised, then refined a little until he's happy with it.

But he also studied jazz theory and improvisation, that's what that shit'll do to you! haha


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Feb 25, 2011)

LiamENGL said:


> he says the larger part of his solo are improvised, then refined a little until he's happy with it.


 
interesting... ive always felt that this is the best way to "compose" a solo... improv allows for more unique things to happen because of the spur of the moment ideas we have during improv...

trey of morbid angel writes his solos this way, and IMO, he is the best lead guitarist in DM


----------



## Steve08 (Feb 25, 2011)

Trey doesn't write his solos at all, he just pretty much improvises on the recording, and also live it's all improv from what I understand. Same with Yngwie Malmsteen.

I usually don't like the idea of fully composed solos anyway, I mean if I had the opportunity to I would probably improvise on a recording and then transcribe it for reference, but it would get so boring to play the same thing every night.


----------



## DanielKRego (Feb 28, 2011)

Just saw part 2, this guy is incredible.

I haven't checked out Scar Symmetry enough, so which songs have Per's most impressive soloing, according to you guys? I'd really appreciate maybe a tiny list of your favourite Per solos, Scar Symmetry or Kaipa, so I can jump onto the Per bandwagon 

EDIT: It'd be really awesome if *Per himself *could chime in with his solos he's most proud of. That would be the de facto woodshedding list for all of us, I think.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm a huge Per fan and I'll list what I feel are SOME of his most memorable solos...

Ghost Prototype Part 1
Mind Machine
Dreaming 24/7
Deviate From the Form
Dominion
Veil of Illusions
Neumenon and Phenomenon
Mechanical Soul Cybernetics

btw, all of his solos pwn and this is just a place to start.


----------



## Ordinary_Story (Mar 13, 2011)

aside from the above^^.. These are some Pertastic solos:-

Scar Symmetry - Dreaming 24/7, Abstracted, Kaleidosopic God!, 2012 - The Demise Of The 5th Sun, Holographic Universe, Trapezoid, Oscillation Point, A Parenthesis in Eternity, Pariah..

Kaipa - Solitary Pathway, The Fleeting Existence of Time, Broken Chords, The Glorious Silence Within, In the Wake of Evolution, Smoke from A Secret Source..

Altered Aeon - Welcome Home, Cellular Disorganization 
Hagen - Questions, For Ulf, Dragonfly Dance (petruccitastic)
World Below - Behind The Door, Nyarlathotep (Harvester Of Souls), A Future So Dark
Bootcut - Soul P.D
Fuelblood - The Cult Of Ego

and these are narrowing it down....basically anything this man touches turns to Gold..


----------



## DanielKRego (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, that's a lot to check out. Thanks for your suggestions! I hope Per himself chimes in, if he sees this.


----------



## sunny12 (Mar 16, 2011)

Per is a fantastic guitarist. 

Cannot wait for the next Scar Symmetry album...his solos are flawless!


----------



## Per Nilsson (Mar 20, 2011)

Ordinary_Story said:


> aside from the above^^.. These are some Pertastic solos:-
> 
> Scar Symmetry - Dreaming 24/7, Abstracted, Kaleidosopic God!, 2012 - The Demise Of The 5th Sun, Holographic Universe, Trapezoid, Oscillation Point, A Parenthesis in Eternity, Pariah..
> 
> ...


 
Wow, dude... You really did your home work, didn't you! 

As for my own favourites solos... Hmm... I like the solo for Veil of Illusions, nice chord progression courtesy of mr. Kjellgren! The Noumenon and Phenomenon-solo came out really good I think, though it's fuckin' hard to play and I mess it up sometimes when playing it live... 

I did a guest solo for my friends Ereb Altor a few years ago, might be of interest to some of you. It starts around the 5 minutes mark.


----------



## Warchest1 (Mar 20, 2011)

How have I never listened to Scar Symmetry till now? Unreal playing in all ways.


----------



## Ordinary_Story (Mar 21, 2011)

Homework's fun if your teacher is all sorts of Hot, Per!  and by "hot" i do mean your fretboard fingerwork.......Heard that Ereb Altor solo before, and again realised how amazing your tone is.

Illuminoid Dream Sequence is effing amazing Per and i was wondering if you used your Z-tar on the new album at all? 

Also, I have a question that's been on my mind for a long time, if you don't mind answering Per. I hear a lot of Indian music influences in your phrasing (think Mind Machine, Dreaming 24/7) which is what really impresses me because, I personally find it very hard to get into Indian classical music as it's very complex but also very interesting (and im really talking about Carnatic music) but seeing Shawn Lane as an influence on you, I was wondering if you ever got into Indian music and if it's had a impact on your playing at all and if so, if you could recommend some good stuff.
Also, fun story - I was gonna recommend you to Jonas Hellborg as the next Shawn Lane after a little gig he did in Delhi with Selvaganesh..but I didn't get to..I got starstruck SOO bad I just got his autograph and ran outta there! I'm still kicking myself.


----------



## Per Nilsson (Apr 2, 2011)

Nope I didn't use the Ztar at all, all the fast keyboard parts are programmed... I wish I was that skilled a keyboard player. I do play a lot of the slower keyboard stuff, I kinda know the way around a keyboard though I don't really have any chops at all.

I don't know anything about Indian music really... I use all kinds of unusual scales and sometimes unorthodox rhytmic patterns and phrases, and the impression I've got of Indian music is that it is full of those features, though the inspiration for me playing stuff like that comes from elsewhere.

Myself playing with Jonas Hellborg... I think I would feel a little bit intimated, knowing that among his past and present sidekicks we've got Mattias IA Eklundh, Shawn Lane and not to forget keyboard god Jens Johansson...


----------



## Ordinary_Story (Apr 18, 2011)

Awesome! thanks for replying Per! 

also, The Unseen Empire is the most ass kicking thing stuff I've heard! Keep it up!
(lil dissapointed with your playtime on the album but i can get my fix with your other side projects!)

Keep rockin' Per!


----------

